# [solved]probleme mit emerge --sync

## michael_w

Hi,

seit ein paar Tagen hab ich einge Fehlermeldungen hierbei, ala:

```
sent 40209 bytes  received 3413965 bytes  106282.28 bytes/sec

total size is 186698766  speedup is 54.05

rsync warning: some files vanished before they could be transferred (code 24) at main.c(1505) [generator=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3
```

was stimmt da nicht?

grüsse

mw

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> seit ein paar Tagen hab ich einge Fehlermeldungen hierbei, ala:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

du versuchst zu syncen während der Mirror selber ein Update bezieht (also selbst synct)  :Wink: 

http://www.leg.uct.ac.za/forum/topic/support/2008/09/solved-gentoo-emerge-sync-fails

wenn sich das wiederholen sollte, benachrichtige den Mirror-Betreiber oder wähle einen anderen Mirror aus ...

----------

## michael_w

Hmm, okay, aber ...

ich benutze das hier:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

ergo nicht einen Server sondern einen aus einer Liste und immer einen anderen. Das geht jetzt seit ein paar Tagen so. Ich vermute der Fehler liegt eventuell bei mir, kann mir das aber nicht erklären!? Dazwischen hab ich dann auch sowas:

```

receiving incremental file list

file has vanished: "/usr/portage/metadata/cache/sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.51.1"

IO error encountered -- skipping file deletion

```

Ich hab keine Ahnung was hier falsch läuft ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell hat sich da bei dir was in metadata/cache verhakt. Probier doch mal emerge --metadata. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, /usr/portage löschen und komplett neu anlegen. Eventuell vorher die distfiles sichern.

----------

## michael_w

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn das auch nicht hilft, /usr/portage löschen und komplett neu anlegen. Eventuell vorher die distfiles sichern.

 

Hat alles nix geholfen, aber das klappte. Jetzt scheint es wieder zu gehen. Danke an alle.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur aus Interesse wie es zu so etwas kommen konnte.

Hast du evtl. in letzter Zeit mal ein defektes Filesystem gehabt?

zb nach einen Stromausfall oder einem hart-Reset des Rechners?

Ich komme da nur drauf da ich in letzter Zeit schon zwei mal von solchen Problemen las, wo es dann letztendlich an einem defekten Dateisystem lag.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich komme da nur drauf da ich in letzter Zeit schon zwei mal von solchen Problemen las, wo es dann letztendlich an einem defekten Dateisystem lag.

 Was denn für ein FS? Ich finde das schon ganz ok bei ext, dass da ab und an ein fsck gemacht wird. Besonders, weil der ja bei ext4 nur noch Sekunden dauert im Gegensatz zu ext3.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Ich komme da nur drauf da ich in letzter Zeit schon zwei mal von solchen Problemen las, wo es dann letztendlich an einem defekten Dateisystem lag. Was denn für ein FS? Ich finde das schon ganz ok bei ext, dass da ab und an ein fsck gemacht wird. Besonders, weil der ja bei ext4 nur noch Sekunden dauert im Gegensatz zu ext3.

  AFAIK ext4

doch ich denke das kann bei anderen FS auch passieren wenn es zu einem ungünstigen Moment zb ein Stromausfall gibt.

Auch wenn das FS via fsck wieder repariert wurde, ich denke Datenverlust kann da dennoch entstehen, und wenn da was unter /usr/portage nicht mehr ganz passt kann es eben Probleme geben.

Dies sind aber nun nur meine persönlichen Vermutungen, ich bin da kein Fachmann!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ist ja auch Off Topic. Hat mich nur gewundert, warum dass jetzt so gehäuft auftritt. Hab heute zum ersten Mal von so einem Fall gehört.

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nur aus Interesse wie es zu so etwas kommen konnte.
> 
> Hast du evtl. in letzter Zeit mal ein defektes Filesystem gehabt?
> 
> zb nach einen Stromausfall oder einem hart-Reset des Rechners?
> ...

 

Ja, richtig vermutet, ich hatte letztens einen Stromausfall und die USV hats nicht ganz geschafft. Danach wollte das Sys auch nicht mehr booten, erst das 2. Mal booten hats dann geschafft. Danach traten dann die Probleme mit dem syncen auf.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Ja, richtig vermutet, ich hatte letztens einen Stromausfall und die USV hats nicht ganz geschafft. Danach wollte das Sys auch nicht mehr booten, erst das 2. Mal booten hats dann geschafft. Danach traten dann die Probleme mit dem syncen auf.

 

In so einem Fall boote ich so schnell wie möglich von einem Rettungssystem und mache ein manuelles fsck. Das funktioniert besser, als das fsck beim Systemstart. Das gibt ja auch manchmal die Meldung aus, dass es nichts machen kann und man es von einem externen System aus starten soll. Aber wenn es kaputt ist, dann ist es kaputt. Darf ich fragen, was für ein FS du nutzt?

----------

## Josef.95

Das Problem des defekten Filesystems ist ja nicht das schlimmste, das lässt sich ja idR via "fsck" wieder reparieren.

Das schlimme bei einem Stromausfall ist ja der eigentliche Datenverlust..! (den man ja evtl. trotz wieder reparierten FS noch hat)

Ich denke da zb an Daten die noch im Cache der Festplatte (und auch im Ram Speicher) lagen, und evtl. noch nicht endgültig auf die HDD geschrieben wurden, diese Daten sind ja trotz wieder reparierten FS weg, oder korrupt...

Sprich, wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will sollte man da wohl dann besser auch noch ein Backup einspielen...

(nach dem erfolgreichen fsck)

----------

## michael_w

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Darf ich fragen, was für ein FS du nutzt?

 

Ich benutze ein ext3 auf der root-Partition.

----------

